# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 70 Hás de olivos - VILLACURÍ - ICA, Perú

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Terreno Agrícola de 72.152 Hectáreas. 70 Hectáreas sembradas con olivos.  *PANAMERICANA SUR KM 272.5 VILLACURI SALAS (PANAMERICANA SUR KM. 271.5 LUEGO CAMINO AFIRMADO DE 10 KMS APROXIMADAMENTE)*   Cuenta con un pozo subterráneo operativo y con licenciaSistema de riego tecnificado por microaspersión en 70 HasCuenta con energía eléctricaEdificaciones, incluyendo sala de riego y fertilización, almacén, 3 habitaciones para trabajadores y servicios higiénicos.01 equipo de bombeo.Electrificación, subestaciones eléctricas y tableros de control. * Precio de Venta: US$ 2,000,000.00 * FOTO D.jpgTemas similares: EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 375 Has. (Cañete, Perú) En Venta: Fundo de 30 Hás en Oxapampa Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki

----------

